# Guys, I really need some advice about joining. Badly.



## Cog

I‘m in a bad place right now, and I need some serious advice.

I just finished my first year of University. I didn‘t do so well, but I didn‘t really want to go in the first place. However, I saw the wisdom of investing in my future. Figured I could hack for that reason, if nothing else. I took engineering, which was the only thing I thought I might be interested in. Unfortunately, Engineering is sort of the academic equivalent of the Navy SEALs. And if you‘re not committed, you don‘t get very far. And I‘m just not ready to make that commitment. It has to come from the inside, and it‘s not there.

As I grew up, the only thing I thought about was the army (and girls). While other kids were reading Othello, I had my nose in The Art of War. Death of a Salesman? Oh, that‘s nice. I just finished Five Rings, wanna talk? I was fascinated with firearms in particular. Not like other kids who were ‘Guns are cooool‘. I read the histories, the gunsmithing books, the How it Works stuff. I was also into explosives- While other kids were playing with firecrackers, I was learning the difference between RDX and C4, Semtex and ammonium nitrate. While they were stuffing firecrackers in apples, I was learning about coke-bottle charges and blasting caps. My interest in these things has always run deep, even though I could never find a reason. I did martial arts, and continually pushed my limits physically. I‘d run through the local parts, pretending I was on a combat maneouver, and I‘d try and stalk deer (very, very hard)  or unknowing men and women that were out for a walk (too easy). I got very good at it, too. I was always a little appart from all the other kids, a little different. This was how I grew up, and all without my parents not knowing more than they had too...

I come from a wealthy backgroud, and my parents always frowned on my interest in weapons, camoflauge, and soldiering in general. Frowned to say the least. I was ‘high society‘ and all that, and thus expected to act the part. Study stockmarkets and whatnot. I was not to act like some wannabe-grunt. I followed their wishes for the most part, getting good marks, playing sports, and eventually going to University, where I am now. But I‘ve hit a wall. And after my first year I don‘t think this is what I‘m here to do.

I‘m in spring school right now, making up for my poor performance. And each day I get a little closer to the recruiter‘s office. But just thinking about actually doing it makes my stomach turn. The look in my parents eyes when I tell them... I‘ve always been a family favorite, marked for success. And they have always prided themselves on that fact. If they look at me like I have failed them, which is what they will believe, I think it will break me. I don‘t know what I‘m going to do.

The thing that scares me is that I‘ve been brought up in a world where money is success and happiness, and the military is not about money. I‘ve had most things given, and the military is about earning. I‘ve spent most of my time doing whatever I fancied, and the military is about disicipline. In short, the military world is a complete polar opposite to the one I live in right now. And oddly enough, I hunger for it. Yet, I‘ve been closer than most people to my family, and I know that they will not, cannot understand. Nor can I make them understand, as I‘ve tried. They see a little boy who is going to ruin his life. Their little boy. And I don‘t know what to do.

I don‘t know where else to turn. I know this is all pretty immature, and that I should just do it because it‘s my life and all that. But I‘m really close to my family, and I know what this will do to them. Especially my Mom, because her brother was in for 32 years as a peacekeeper and was an alcholic, which was pretty hard on her. And my Dad just plain won‘t understand, and will feel hurt because he will believe he failed me in some way, because I‘m in for a hard life with little in the way of material rewards, when I could easily have a life of wealth and comfort.

So I‘m asking for guidence here. This is a decision that will affect the rest of my life, even if I don‘t even finish basic. And I need advice, experiences, and help. 

I Sincerely Thankyou,

Greg.


----------



## the patriot

Now Greg,

I need to know if you are interested in going Reg Force or Reserve.  Either of the two, if you‘re going Officer will yield extremely similar training for you.   The Officer program is broken into 4 phases. The first being your Basic Officer Training. You must pass BOTC in order to get to the other phases. The 2nd being your Combat Leadership Course.  The 3rd being dismounted tactics at the platoon level (for infantry/engineer).  The 4th and final phase is tactics in a mechanized setting for a section/platoon.  The reason I am recommending the officer program is that at the Reserve level, with time you can receive compensation in credit of your degree (at least a portion of; this is new as of this year).  As for your education, have you thought of transferring laterally into a related area such as physics or pure mathematics?!  A lower course load, and you‘ll still be saving face with your family instead of outright dropping out of university.  From the sounds of it, you have the makings of quite the philosopher (another degree choice for you...).
At any rate, it is understood that your family‘s opinion of you is quite important for you.  Military service is an honourable trade.  Many men before you and I have laid their lives down in combat for us to be sitting here typing away on our keyboards.  If your family honestly cares about you, they will respect your choice.  Regardless what you choose to do.  And you are correct, you will have to earn everything when you go on Basic.  Nothing in life comes free.  A little blood, sweat, and tears never did kill anybody.  It just made them a stronger person.....

-the patriot-


----------



## Disturbance

I still cant believe how similar our stories are....only difference so far is that I acted on my instinct instead of my parents word.....Picture yourself on your death bed years from now...is there anything that you did not do that your mind, body and whatever  had been telling you to do since as far back as you can remember. I bet you can think of one thing. And that one thing wont just appear again when you are about to die it will be on your mind for your whole life. And the only reason you never acted it on it was cause you didnt wanna upset some ppl.  

I can actually feel the position you are in cause I was there not too long ago. No  one here will tell you what to do. You have to make that choice for yourself. and If you are anything like me and I think you are the choice was made years ago, now you just gotta act on it.


----------



## PTE Fader

Holy ****zor, your story has alot of parrallels to my own.  

For one, I‘m enrolled in the faculty of Engineering for University next year, but don‘t fully want to do it and am only in it because of how superficially greedy my parents (father expecially) are.   Second off, since I‘ve been a little kid, I‘ve always dreamed of being a soldier.  Not nessesarilly a "Rambo commando" type, but a man who serves his country, does his duty, and still does cool stuff (eg: play with firearms, pyrotechnics, various vehicals).  However, fear of dissapointing my father (especially), myself, and the unknown future that lay ahead in the military, always kept my from enlisting.

However, my story differs in that I was obese, depressed, lazy, and slothien; noone in my familiy has ever been in the military; and i didn‘t do as much hardcore stuff as you described; but nevertheless, the similiarites are still there.  

Anyway, back to the point, I enlisted for a few reasons, the primary one, is becuase a friend of mine almost literally dragged my sorry, cowardly ***  into the recruiting office.  The second, was that I thought about what I‘d be doing twenty years from now and began to realize that at any time, I could die, and if i hadn‘t been intrepid enough to do things that made life worth living, i hadn‘t really lived at all.  I was concerned about my future, true, but the way i see it, being in the reserves (especially) guarentee that i‘m employed for the next x-number of years with the possibility of advancing onward from a part time job into a full time career.  The income that i bring in is enough to impress my father to the point that he won‘t bug me about it (as allegidly, now even reservists can reek the benifits of a new scholarship program).  And I‘m actually doing something I like and enjoy.

Additionally, joining the military taught me an esspecially importan lesson.  I‘m glad I learnt it now in fact, rather than still not learning it in the way my older brother hasn‘t, in his second year od engineering.  Your parent‘s influence over you, especially at this age, is only a construct of your mind.  They can control you only as much as you let them.  Now, I‘m not saying to be disruspectful or resentful of them, but that creation of your mind, that underlying voice telling you "think about your parents" is something that will make you thier child for as long as it controls you.  Sorry to ramble off topic, but my older brother is just like that.  He does nothing until he gets my fathers approval.  Since I‘ve joined the military, and it‘s only been a few months since, i‘ve come to realize that my parents‘ control over my life is extremly minut, and that i‘m in control of my own destiny. It is for that reason that i consider myself more of a man than my older brother.

Sorry, I‘ve goon too far, I‘d just say, to conclude, that do what you heart tells oyu.  Forgive me for sounding like some cheesy disney movie, but do what you think you‘ll be best suited for.  If you‘re parents have any concern for you‘re well being, they‘ll understand, even if they‘re superficial materialists.

[ 04 June 2001: Message edited by: PTE (R) Fader ]


----------



## Grunt031

Boy, that is a real sob story, write a book....

Don‘t let your parents ideas for you guide your course.  If you feel up to it, join the Reg force.  Its a three year term for an NCM and you can get out after that and continue with school if you really don‘t find it is for you.

Just don‘t end up forty and wishing you would have went.  You only live once and it is your life...not your parents.


----------



## JRMACDONALD

COG- you aren‘t looking for advice! You are looking for someone to tell you what to do!  :rage: Make a decision! or stay at home and get your PHD!


----------



## Cog

Well guys, thanks for the advice. And really, what you said was what I knew all along. I just didn‘t have the balls to admit it and face up to my parents. I did that last night. It was tough, but we got through it. And JRMACDONALD is absolutely right. I had my head stuck up my ***  and I couldn‘t make a decision. 

As to my parents, I learned a lot about them last night. They were mostly concerned that I was going to throw away all the options they‘ve given me. Chances are, if I dropped out of school and joined the army right now, I wouldn‘t go back to school. And if I decide down the road that the army is not where I want to be, well, I‘m 30 years old with only a highschool diploma and not even civilian trade (I‘d go in for infantry). They were also a little worried that I‘d get sent off to some war and comeback dead or maimed.  

So they made me sit down and have a long talk with my uncle this morning. MWO, Ret. Signals. He had 33 years in, and has done it all. We sat down and he told me things about his life he had never told anyone else. Stuff he hadn‘t thought about since his wife died. He said if I tried to quit school and join the army, he‘d beat the livin‘ **** out of me all the way back to the registar‘s office. And I believe him. 

So in the end, we decided that if I want to join the army, I wait until after I have the degree. That way I can sign on, put my time in, and if I decide I don‘t want 30 years of it, get out and have a nice cushy civilian job waiting for. In the mean time, I‘m going to join the Reserves and see how it is. In the end, I realized that it really is my decision and not my parents. I think it‘s the right decision. It feels right to me.

Thanks to all those who responded. It really is amazing how similar some of our stories can be. I guess it just goes to show that were all in the same boat.

Thanks again,

Cog.


----------



## the patriot

Cog,

There are a lot of things that parents DON‘T KNOW!!!!  That‘s why there are counsellors at the recruiting centre that can answer questions that your uncle (the MWO) can‘t!!!  For example, your parents concerns are valid.  But do take their considerations with a grain of salt!!!!!  My advice was NOT to  drop out of university.  Your uncle probably has preconceived notions about the  Reserves (every former member of the regular force seems to have an uninformed opinion for some reason or the other; I‘ve met a lot of them).  At any rate, it is good to see that you are staying in school.  As for your enlistment in the Reserves, I would strongly suggest that you go the Officer route.  The reason for this, is that down the road when you finish your degree you will receive monetary ($$$$$) compensation for your degree on top of your normal wage.  Essentially the equivalent of a "performance bonus" on civy street.  And with that, the best of luck with your future!!!!

-the patriot-


----------



## Cog

Yeah, I went and saw the recruiter today. Unfortunately, I‘ve missed the summer training courses. So I have to do my basic in October on weekends, and wait until next summer for my MOC. I missed the BOTC too. The recruiter (an NCO) reccomended I do basic and MOC as a NCM, and then if I wanted to do officer training, talk to my CO and see if there was a position open in the unit. If there was, go and do it.

I was also wondering about this school thing the recruiter told me about- apparently the army will pay for up to half of my tuition (as an NCM) while I‘m in the reserves, no obligation. Any one know about this? I certainly havn‘t heard about it before. 

And how does the pay work. I got the full/half day thing down, but apparently you get money for staying overnight and money for going to training camps. What? How? 

Probably sounds like I didn‘t listen to well, but I didn‘t think of a whole bunch of things after. Ah well.

Greg.


----------



## JRMACDONALD

Taken your first steps,huh!?    There are allowances ($$$, on top of your pay!)you are entitled to while training to "offset" the spartan conditions you may experience. there a whole slew of them. FOA/Field operations allowance( when you are on EX), TD/temporary duty allowance(when on course or tasking) are just two. Keep walking down your own path!!


----------



## RCA

By joining the reserves you  will be combining the best of both worlds- continuing your education (long range goal) and being in the military enviorment. 

However two words of caution. as I read it you are not entitled to the tuition benefit until you are trained (I read that as QL2 qual -ie completion of basic trg) and 1 year service [don‘t quote me, but check it out]. The other is the NCM/Officer jump. My advise is decide which way YOU want to go and follow through. It is next to impossible to go from officier to NCM and not that easy to go the other way.

Next go to the local armoury and visit. Decide on what trade you want. Each has its own advantages and disadvatages.(remember the infantry isn‘t the only "cool" combat arm, there is also the Artillery and our poor cousins, the Armoured)

Whatever you decide, you can‘t go wrong joining the reserves and getting a taste of something you thought about for a long time. Thats what I did and that was 26 years ago


----------



## JRMACDONALD

RCA-- HHOO RAH!. Damn I must have been talking chinese!!


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Why do I get the feeling "Greg" is a newspaper reporter...or SIU officer?


----------



## Cog

No, not a reporter. And I don‘t even know what an SIU Officer is. Some kind of watch dog, I would think. I‘m a second year engineering student (that is to say, I just finished first year) at the UofC who is disallusioned with the boredom of civillian life and looking for a little change. As a kid, I always wanted to be a soldier, so now that I‘m ready to do something...

I realize that I am asking a lot of questions, and some of them poke a little deeper than others. However, as I said in another post, I‘m rapidly finding out that joining the military has far more consequences or implications than I had ever imagined. I had always thought I‘d sign up, make some freinds, play with some toys and march around in the uniform. As it turns out, there‘s far more to it than that. Far more.

So, I‘m just trying to be completely sure that I am making as much of an informed decision as possible. And I have to say, this group really has been a Godsend for that.

I do like to write, as you all have no doubt noticed from the length of my posts. Unusual for an engineer, to say the least. I‘ve never been a very ‘normal‘ person though, so you‘ll have to forgive me. I am considering putting up a web page sometime down the road that details my experiences going through the system (assuming that sort of thing is allowed). That way people in my shoes could have a first hand account of what it‘s all about, and not have to come and continually badger fine people like you for information that any grunt worth his salt knows. The Basic Training FAQ is a start on that, I guess. Anyways, I‘m not a reporter. I don‘t even like reporters. I‘m just a guy looking for something to take pride in, something challenging (that doesn‘t involve text books), and a couple a buddies to drink with now and then.

RCA- thanks for the advice. I‘ll grill the recruiter to make sure I know how it works.

Thanks again to everyone,

Greg.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Stop talking, start doing.

Michael Dorosh, CD

BA (Hist) U of C ‘92, BA (COMS) U of C ‘94

 

Seriously....just do it.


----------



## ajax

Alright, so I'm 20 years old, almost 21, and have probably come to a point that I think most people come to in their lives, what should I do.

Basically like most younger people that I know I finished High School and went out into the workforce not quite sure what I wanted to do, but just doing odd jobs trying to find something that interested me.  I've worked doing construction, operating equipment, manual labour, and many other jobs and haven't found anything that is worth doing for more then a few months.  My problem is that I get bored, once I figure out how to do a job I get bored of it and move on.

So my question I guess is, how is the military like?  I've thought about it quite a bit, and I think I hit the point at my current job where it's hit the same old routine again.  I'm assuming that it's got things to keep you busy all the time right?  You'll not really be doing the same thing day in day out, or do you?

I'm sure there's people kind of like me that have joined here and could give me some insight as to how it compares to the civilian life, atleast I hope there is   ;D


----------



## Infanteer

ajax said:
			
		

> So my question I guess is, how is the military like? I've thought about it quite a bit, and I think I hit the point at my current job where it's hit the same old routine again. I'm assuming that it's got things to keep you busy all the time right? You'll not really be doing the same thing day in day out, or do you?



Do a search, this question has been asked and answered numerous times on these forums.


----------



## canada22

ok, I need some advice.. I handed in my application on June 29th.  I first submitted my application I put my first trade as NCI OPS;however, after thinking about for a few days, I decided to go down and change my first chioce to SIG Ops. I am scheduled to write my CFAT on the 26th of July along with the interview and my fitness test. I am interested in Sig Ops but I am also gaining some interest in Combat Engineer. My question is should I go down to the recruiting centre again to add Combat Engineer to my application? I have talked to the recuiters about all of the trades I was interested in. I could use some advice... Should I wait and see if I even qualify for Combat Engineer?How late can you switch your trade choice? Sig Ops or Combat Engineer?


----------



## kincanucks

iwanttoserve23 said:
			
		

> ok, I need some advice.. I handed in my application on June 29th.   I first submitted my application I put my first trade as NCI OPS;however, after thinking about for a few days, I decided to go down and change my first chioce to SIG Ops. I am scheduled to write my CFAT on the 26th of July along with the interview and my fitness test. I am interested in Sig Ops but I am also gaining some interest in Combat Engineer. My question is should I go down to the recruiting centre again to add Combat Engineer to my application? I have talked to the recuiters about all of the trades I was interested in. I could use some advice... Should I wait and see if I even qualify for Combat Engineer?How late can you switch your trade choice? Sig Ops or Combat Engineer?



When you go in to write the CFAT tell the recruiter that you want to add Combat Engineer as one of your choices. People this is not rocket science.


----------



## P-Free

CFAT makes it seems so at times..


----------



## Gouki

If CFAT makes it seem like rocket science .... no .. nevermind. I can't even formulate a proper sarcastic reply to that cause I think it does a good enough job on it's own.


----------



## GrahamD

You have an opportunity to discuss your trade choices at your interview.  They will verify your trade choices and determine which ones you are most interested in and put those first and second, and you can have up to three choices.
Personally, I had three areas I was really interested in, but I forced myself to eliminate 2 of them because I knew in my heart which choice I REALLY wanted, and I didn't want to be a person who ends up declining a job offer for a trade I originally said I was interested in.  I think that would look bad.  So I only had one choice, and I knew that when the call came it would be purely an exciting moment for me and not a big stress that it might be an offer for one of my "other" choices, and be left to make a big decision right there in 10 seconds on the phone with the recruiter.

The benefit to leaving 3 trades on your application is that you may get an offer way faster, because thats 3 selection boards looking at your file instead of 1.

Anyway, I'd recommend making sure that whatever choices you put down, that you'll be happy to accept an offer from any of them


----------



## san

Be prepared to make a choice when it comes up ....


----------



## dj.bevans

Howdy,

First off, I am 22 year old male. I have a dead end job making under $20,000 full benefits a year with a company that is looking at making me the ad designer, which would not be that bad at all. $25,000 a year benefits and some vacation time. 

Now I have recently been looking in to the armed forces as a new career mainly because I know I am not the type of person who can sit in front of a computer from 8-5 5 days a week 52 weeks a year. I started going to the gym this month to try and tone up to beable to pass the physical. I also need to write my GED exam to get the high school requirements. I have been almost 3 years clean from hard drugs as of September 2008, and about 13 months clean from pot. I also got an assault charge, almost a month ago but since then it looks like the case in the courts will be stayed, meaning no conviction. I also on my own will signed my self up for anger management courses because of the assault charge. So since I have been working on what I need to do to get passed the basic requirements.

Second off, I have a 14 month old son, who was the best thing to ever happen to me since I quit competitive sports almost 5 years ago, he already looks up to me, trying to copy everything thing I do, which is hard when your only just over a year old. I have decent job that will have room for me to grab promotions in the future, I have a decent on and off again relationship with my son’s mother. One day if we can continue relationship counseling there maybe be room to get married because she is the girl I do want to be with, and she feels the same about me, When I talk to my friends about me joining I get a lot of mixed signals of how much they would miss me. I can’t rely on any of them for anything. My family only wants the best for me and thinks I won’t actually go through with it because they don’t believe I can handle the demanding work. 

So I get the “why would you want to do that”, “That’s a stupid choice”, “that’s a wrong decision to leave your son and girlfriend behind” almost every person I speak to says that to me, the only people who actually is support me is my Mother, and girlfriend who would move herself our son to anywhere in Canada to be with me. 

I know that I have the mental attitude to join the forces; I am one of those people who have been beating down but still gets up and takes another hit. I don’t know if that matters at all in the army or what you may think of it being a lot of people must say that.  I know my shit don’t stink and I know it will not be a walk in the part. I want to do this to prove to myself that I can do something that not a lot of people can do. I am starting to work outs at the gym for the physical challenges of basic training. I want to beable to join the forces to start a career that will give me opportunities to do amazing things for myself, my family aswell as Canada. 

I believe in what Canada is doing around the world. And I would not want to join the army if I did not believe. 

I have been thinking about doing full-time combat arms, which ever one I was able to slide into, or at least give it a shot with the reserve to see what my current job brings me.  Although I was speaking with a co-worker who said there would be no way in hell that my boss/owner would let me go away for the summer to complete my full reserve training. I think it’s bizarre and it’s the main reasons I want to go straight to full-time. If the court goes well and I get my GED and beable to pass the self easement test for the physical I plan on applying right after my sons second birthday late October.

I guess my question is what is your opinion? 
Has anyone else ever had to make a decision like this? 
Or have any tips or pointers on what I should do? 
Recruiter’s advice?


----------



## Yrys

Try :

http://www2.oprah.com/money/career/marcus/course/marcus_course_main.jhtml


----------



## PMedMoe

There's lots of threads here that cover the same issues you have, more or less, if you do a search.  
Also, it's not necessary to post the same thing twice.


----------



## TylerSnap!

Well dj, I'm not in the forces ( I leave for boot on Sunday) I have a few suggestions.  Get your GED!  I was down the same road you travelled for a while and it also took a while for me to clue in as to what is important.  And your GED is it.  It's also a sign that you want to leave your past troubles behind you and begin a more responsible life, which you can tell your interviewer when you apply.  Don't listen to friends who are 9 times out of ten talking out of their a$$e$.  Especially if they are the friends you got drugged up with.  It also sounds like your torn between keeping your civvie job and going into the military.  It is a life style change and you'll have to think long and hard about it.  Don't jump into it and remember that it is your choice.  And the last thing I tell everyone who I talk to about joining the forces, go talk with a recruiter!  The have all kinds of info just laying around waiting to get handed out.  Just don't sign anything until your sure.


----------



## Yrys

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> There's lots of threads here that cover the same issues you have, more or less, if you do a search.




Search as in  :



> Welcome to Army.ca.
> 
> Start reading
> 
> 
> Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced
> 
> Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)
> 
> Army.ca wiki pages - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
> 
> FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html
> 
> * Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
> * Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions






			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Also, it's not necessary to post the same thing twice.



Not necessary as it's a big no - no  :tsktsk: here .


----------



## TylerSnap!

And here I went to all the trouble to reply on the other thread.   grrrr. :skull:


----------



## PMedMoe

Don't worry, I just asked the Mods to merge the threads.  ;D


----------



## Biggoals2bdone

Tyler are you in the US Army, because in Canada, there is no such thing as Boot.


----------



## jzaidi1

Hi Dj,

First of all congrats to you for wanting to clean up your life.  Well we are not that different.  My wife/friends think it is crazy what I want to do but I know in my gut that Pilot is the life for me.  

The same should be for you.  If you TRULY believe you were meant to be in the Combat Arms then by all means go for it regardless of the nay-sayers.  it's your life buddy - not theirs.  Your son will grow up to be proud of a dad that had the guts to follow his own convictions.  The military will offer life lessons that cannot be gained out here in the civilian world.  Not to mention the pay would be comperable or better.  You'd also have educational opportunities to pursue a diploma/degree later in your career.  You will also have job stability which is much more than I can say for anyone in the civilian world (unless you work for the government).  The army is a life less ordinary.

As for your personal issues.  Get that GED, build up your physical fitness and learn that you can change from an angry fellow to a disciplined soldier with a son to care for.  You are doing this for his well-being also.

CPL Jay


----------



## TylerSnap!

So sorry.  BMQ.  Terribly sorry for using the wrong slang.  Whatever.  :


----------



## Kat Stevens

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> Tyler are you in the US Army, because in Canada, there is no such thing as Boot.



Funny, I seem to remember going to boot camp around 79ish.


----------



## TylerSnap!

"Boot Camp".  It's just slang for BMQ right?


----------



## Kat Stevens

yup


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I think there has been many slang names for it (we called it boot camp in '89 when I did it) but I think there is a more 'funky' name for it now


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I think there has been many slang names for it (we called it boot camp in '89 when I did it) but I think there is a more 'funky' name for it now


Hell?


----------



## TylerSnap!

oh yeah!  "Basic Up!".  Where all your instructors tell you,"good job", "we're proud of you", "do you need some help?"  HAHA.  Oh, and they never use the F-Bomb.  It's "Frig" or "Friggin!".  Man I can't wait for my Basic Up, it's gonna be a walk in the park!

Note:  TylerSnap!'s post is heavily laced with sarcasm.


----------



## Blackadder1916

TylerSnap! said:
			
		

> "Boot Camp".  It's just slang for BMQ right?



While a "slang" term for anything does not have to have official recognition to be used, sometimes there are consequences for using the wrong slang.  I've most often heard "boot camp" used in reference to USMC basic recruit training.  Way back in 1976 (when I attended CFRC Cornwallis) the commonly use term was "basic".  One of my fellow recruits once used the term "boot camp" in the presence of an instructor (and he may also have called him a DI, another no-no).  The instructor, to reinforce his lesson about nomenclature, made the recruit wear both pairs of his boots, one pair on his feet, one pair on his hands and had him walk on all fours around the barracks 100 times.


----------



## TylerSnap!

Well if anything will convince dj to join the forces that should be it.


----------



## MedTechStudent

Hi there.

This is just my opinion, cause its similar to yours.  I am a session bass player, and I'm currently on the road in North America.  This life, its great it really is, I get to meet lots of great people such as Finger Eleven, Goo Goo Dolls, Faber Drive, Jimmy Eat World.  And all the other great bands I've got to meet while touring.  The money is good, not many expenses due to the tour bus and riders (meals and drinks) at shows.  Now, despite all this, I'm home in 4 days and when I get there I am re-activating my application and going to be merit listed again (how do I know?, because the Capt. at Toronto CFRC told me he would do it for me after I talked to him).  I thought to myself the same thing you did, I want to have a stable job with a stable income, now I could go to Fleming in Peterborough ON for their Paramedic program, but the opportunities, benefits, and yes money are too plentiful in the Forces to pass up.  Its an exiting, and demanding job, and that is very appealing to me.  There is no money to be made in music anymore.  People do not buy albums, everything is downloaded.  And the only age demographic with enough money to spend on music (age 14-18 & its their parents money ) just don't care enough to buy the album, they will just Limewire that catchy song in their head.  I'm leaving for something better, no doubt.

You appear to have been making a big effort to reach your goal here, good for you.  As for what you should do, by what you have told us, CF sounds like a wise choice.  And if you really are passionate about it and willing to do what is necessary to get in then thats half the battle won.  Just remember (as I'm sure you are fully aware), what you want to go into is dangerous, things happen, and as you said, you have a son and a girlfriend to look after. 

Good luck to you, Kyle


----------



## Mr.Blakey

Hey guys, read some post on here for the last few months but i am faced with a decision and i figured who better to ask then people in the forces.

*sorry about my life story*

Now Ive had a pretty rocky childhood, i don't have any formal training or education, my folks split up when i was 12 and my moms went nutty dragging me and my sister all over Canada so i never had the same opportunity's as others my age. We never stayed in one place too long so i didn't even have the chance to graduate high school. the highest i achieved was some grade eleven courses, but i am not stupid, before all this i had A's, and high B's in school so i know what I'm capable of intellectually. I am now 21 and some people have recommended the army to me as a structured environment that will give me skills in life, but is not having my GED going to greatly hamper my lifestyle there? Ive been told to go for officer training, but obviously i need schooling for that, so i guess my question to all you guys is this:

Should i go back and get me GED (yeah i realize I'm old and it embarrasses me, but its better late than never) and look into post secondary and go officer or is it worth all the trouble? Maybe i should just go NCO like some have told me.......I'm sick of dead end jobs. 

I really need a direction in life and a career path to look ahead to, a goals to set and eventually achieve, this has been on my chest for along time, so i welcome all opinions whatever advice you can give i will listen to because this crossroad may shape the outcome of my entire life!

Thanx for your time


----------



## Mike Baker

The highest level of education you have, the better.


Go and get your GED, then join up.


Pretty blunt answer I know, but it is the best option. Also do a search of the site, since there have been questions like this asked before.

Good luck.
-Deadpan


----------



## Jaydub

You may be able to join right now, depending on how many credits you have, but I highly reccommend getting your GED first. It leaves you with more options in the Military, and it makes you a better candidate for selection.
Your background is nothing to be embarrassed about.  What's important is that you're going for it.

Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## Sigger

If you have your grade 10(with enough credits), you could also join now, and whilst in, get your GED through the [acronym=Canadian Armed Forces]CAF[/acronym] paid for...

That's what I would do.


----------



## WrenchBender

Don't sweat the age thing with taking your GED. I challenged the exam last year at the age of 46. I dont think I was the oldest in the room either......

WrenchBender


----------



## Loachman

What you need most, you seem to have already, and that is motivation.

You do not need to apologize for your life story - and you kept it short anyway.

As for age, you're not old. You have thirty-nine years to go until CRA (Compulsory Release Age) yet. Joining as an NCM is certainly an option, and you can improve your education once in as has been mentioned. You will need a degree to become an officer at the current time, in which case there is a programme (UTPNCM) designed to provide NCMs the opportunity to gain a degree and subsequently be commissioned that would be available to you later on should you join as an NCM.

Have you talked to a recruiter? You will get a far better picture of the opportunities open to you that way.

Good luck.


----------



## baac

Mr.Blakey said:
			
		

> Should i go back and get me GED (yeah i realize I'm old and it embarrasses me, but its better late than never)



Just my 2 cents, but something twigged for me in your comment. To pass on some hard-earned wisdom: screw other people's opinions. (If you pardon the expression...) That's their life, not yours. Your GED is good for you. If you want it, go get it, and forget what anyone else thinks.

If you decide to join the Forces, good for you. But always make the best decision for you and yours.

Anyway, it sounds like you've got good sense, so you've got nothing to worry about... And 21 is so far from old...

Brendan


----------



## kincanucks

Forget the GED if you want to take post secondary, anything worthwhile that is, anytime soon.  Finish your high school. Talk to you local high schools/community colleges about classes.  GEDs are worth as much as the paper they are printed and are designed to make people happy they at least accomplished something in their life but couldn't quite handle the high school courses.  My 2 cents.


----------



## JJJ

I wrote my GED at the age of 19. I was probably one of the more young people there. Most were at least 40+ Your grade 12/GED is always a good thing to have if the military does not work out. Grab a GED book, look it over and do the test. Its not that bad of a test.


----------



## Mr.Blakey

Thanks for all the replies!!

But im still a little confused here, if i did join the army they can get me my high school diploma while i serve? Can anyone give me links to this specific info, i would sift through old posts but i dont seem to have the time right now.....Is a high school diploma that much better than a GED? I wish the recruiting office was closer to me it seems they close before om off work which makes it somewhat more difficult in finding answers........


----------



## PMedMoe

I have to agree with kincanucks, here.  Go and get your high school diploma.  You are probably only short a few credits and yes, a diploma is much better than a GED.  For example, if you did want to apply for university/college course, they may require specific prerequisites which a GED does not have.
As far as I know, the army will not "get you your diploma" while you serve.  The BPSO is a great source for courses, however, in your first year or so (depending on trade choice) you will be too busy on BMQ and trades training.  Also, there are opportunities to go and take courses on your own, via distance education or by going through an adult high school where you do assignments on your own, hand them in to be marked and only have to be present for the final exam.  The latter one is what I did when I went and got my Grade 11 Advanced Biology (at the ripe "old" age of 38   ).
In my opinion, the recruiting centre will look more favorably on you with a diploma vs. a GED.


----------



## gnplummer421

I took my GED while in the Forces. If you are looking for structure, you picked the right place. The military is that. Not only will you attain life skills and likely a trade, you will be preferred by most civilian companies when you get out. Companies value Honour, honesty, strong work ethic, integrity. All things you can achieve while serving in our Military. And like other posters noted, go with your instincts, consider the opinions of others, but the decision has to come from within you.

Good luck!

Gnplummer421


----------



## CFR FCS

I'm not sure what province you are in but check out ALL your options. Some High schools have a mature student program that evaluates your previous schooling and current work experience / skills you might have picked up along the way.  The GED is a fairly quick fix and will help you during the recruiting process.  We look at more than education when selecting our soldiers. The CFAT is also important in the process. 

It all depends on your personal situation, are you working now and don't have time to study / go to school or are you between jobs? Each person has their own issues with life that nobody on this forum is privy to so do some research, write out your options and make the best decision for you. You have a great start by realizing you want to do something more than you currently are. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## Jaydub

Mr.Blakey, you could always consider joining the reserves while you work on your GED/Diploma.  I joined the during high school and took what's called a "component transfer" into the regular force after I graduated.  I found my time in the reserves to be a valuable experience getting my foot in the door, and deciding what I want to do with my life.


----------



## Mr.Blakey

So aside from a high school diploma, what post secondary would i need to become an officer?


----------



## Sigger

That depends on the trade...

The recruiting website has this info.


----------



## rocksteady

Mr. Blakely,

Not having your high school diploma at 21 is not embarassing...I finished mine through correspondance when I was 23 and then I went to college for 2 years and got a diploma in Police Foundations and then went to university and got my degree...I am now in the regular forces and I did 3 years in the reserves before that.....

I would suggest getting your high school diploma rather than the GED but that's just me...They will give you maturity credits if you do correspondence and you can work from home...

Check out this website if you want to find out about high school correspondence courses and if you have any questions about it you can personal message me...

http://www.ilc.org/cfmx/home/home.cfm?Menu_ID_Sel=50&Lang_Sel=1


----------



## TrexLink

Ignorance is not embarrassing, my friend.  Choosing to _remain_ ignorant is.  The fact that you are aware of a possible deficiency and are thinking about doing something about it is very creditable.

My 1/50 of a buck:

1.  The more education you can get, the better.

2.  You can upgrade now or upgrade within the CF.

3.  WRT a commission - there's nothing to stop you from enlisting as an NCM, getting some education and then working on a degree (which the CF will pay for) to qualify you.  But the NCMs can have a lot more fun sometimes.  

4.  Best advice I have seen to date - talk to your local recruiter.

Good luck.


----------



## Catherine Faye

I am just a year younger and I'll be finishing my diploma in May. What has helped  me out is  _knowing_ that I am not the only one.
 I decided to get my diploma to increase my options and it will be over with. I am amassed how a few years has gone by and my attitude has changed, and I am very different from high school. I found I can take in alot more information than I could back in high school, however I learned I had to go in it slowly or I'd get burned out. That is the problem from being away from school to long.

Alot of colleges have options of taking your high school online, which is a bonus.


----------



## GUNS

*Education, Education, Education*.

If 21 is " old " , I should be dead.

Education is a tool to be used.  Either in joining the military or on civvy street.

There are many good suggestion offered here, pick the ones that you are comfortable with.

There is the possibility that furthering your education while serving could be difficult, depending on you trade. Not impossible though.

Its not uncommon for people who express their long lasting desire to join the military, putting in for their release.  Its not all fancy TV commercials and posters.

If the military is in you, then you will be in the military.

Good luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## George Wallace

If 21 is old; what will you be next year, or the year after?

Get your Diploma.  If you want join the Reserves to get a taste of what the CF is and earn some extra money.  If you are currently employed, this will take up some of your "non-work day" as would going back to school.  

You only require a Grade Ten to join the Reserves.  The Regular Force requires a HS Diploma.  

Will the CF pay you to get an education?  In a way yes, but you will have to do so, in most cases, in your off hours.  This is not in reference to being accepted to RMC or another officer entry plan for graduating HS students.  There are different programs and incentives that the CF has to further one's education.   You will also find that the CF is constantly training you and putting you on courses (military).


----------



## GAP

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> While a "slang" term for anything does not have to have official recognition to be used, sometimes there are consequences for using the wrong slang.  I've most often heard "boot camp" used in reference to USMC basic recruit training.  Way back in 1976 (when I attended CFRC Cornwallis) the commonly use term was "basic".  One of my fellow recruits once used the term "boot camp" in the presence of an instructor (and he may also have called him a DI, another no-no).  The instructor, to reinforce his lesson about nomenclature, made the recruit wear both pairs of his boots, one pair on his feet, one pair on his hands and had him walk on all fours around the barracks 100 times.



Nomenclature aside......he's a DI through and through.... ;D



> Finger Eleven, Goo Goo Dolls, Faber Drive, Jimmy Eat World.



These are bands......ohhhhh, am I ever out of date....I thought they were snacks..... ;D


----------



## rocksteady

You are old enough to make your own decisions now....Be a man and make the decision to do what you want to do....You are going to have to live with your decision for the rest of your life so if your parents make that decision for you than you may not be happy say 20 years down the road...But if you decide to join and you don't like it than you can always do something else....Your decision to join may not be popular with your parents but you are your own person when you become an adult...

If you want to be a soldier than be a soldier...If you want to be an engineer than be a engineer....It's just that simple...


----------



## Nathan21

Our stories ran down similar paths. I went to college and it just wasn't for me. My gf and parents told me not to join... i told them to support my decisions.. and they did now I'm waiting for basic.. Army isnt a career choice I think it's more of a life choice and if its what you want go for it... Don't let people choose your life for you or you will regret every decision you ever make. On the aspect of having nothing out of it...Allot of employers from my own research respect the occupation and the discipline gained. No reference is better then an army reference, as well as educational aspects what I am looking into as well.


----------



## A.Khan

Hi everyone! I am 14 and I've come to the point where I want to know what I should do for the rest of my life, and I'm thinking army. I've always had an interest in the army so if I did join it would be like a dream come true  , But I was thinking if you guys could provide me with some info that'd be great. I've been doing some research and I've found Combat Engineer, Medical Tech, and Weapons Tech the most appealing. I'd like to know the ups and downs of military life and the benefits and stuff, just general background knowledge and experience. 1 more thing I have a lazy left eye how will this affect me if I do join. THANKS IN ADVANCE (Sry for long message  :-[)


----------



## GAP

At 14, you might want to take a serious look at Cadets.....great exposure, good team building and give a good sense of the kind of attitude it takes to succeed in the CF. 

I have three sons in the CF and they all attended cadets for varying lengths of time. They all found it worked for them.


----------



## faivious

Nothing much to tell you, but here's some starter tips that can get you prepared for a Military Career.

Army Cadets
Canadian Force Reserves [16 Years +]


----------



## Loachman

There is a very good Search Function here. It has not been functioning for several days, and I do not know if the problem has been sorted or not yet. Normally you could find the answers to almost any question by using that. In the meantime, keep reading through other threads.


----------



## SET

I would agree with army cadets.  Also, give it your all in highschool.  Great grades and army cadets will put you in a really good place. So when your 18 and graduated, if your still focused to join the military, you will have a great head start. 

Don't be like me and drop out in grade 11, float from job to job, go to trades school for 2 years... THEN decide you want to pursue that dream of serving in the Military.

Make a plan, and stick to that plan.  Don't get caught up in the guns and glory stuff. Focus on your education and join the army cadets. 

Thats just my  :2c:

good luck young fellar!!


----------



## Neolithium

SET said:
			
		

> Don't be like me and drop out in grade 11, float from job to job, go to trades school for 2 years... THEN decide you want to pursue that dream of serving in the Military.


I thought I was the only one who did that.   :rofl:


----------



## silentspanky

Last I heard earliest recruitment is at age 16? You need parental consent to do so? If you need true questions go onto forces.ca you can call nearest recruiter OR e-mail them. Either case I would suggest talking to a recruiter.


----------



## Teflon

silentspanky said:
			
		

> Last I heard earliest recruitment is at age 16? You need parental consent to do so? If you need true questions go onto forces.ca you can call nearest recruiter OR e-mail them. Either case I would suggest talking to a recruiter.



DON'T QUIT HIGH SCHOOL!!!!


----------



## Roy Harding

Teflon said:
			
		

> DON'T QUIT HIGH SCHOOL!!!!



What he said - you'll regret it later (I'm sure you're tired of hearing this - so I won't expand on it).

However - while you are still IN High School, you can look at the Reserves (once you're 16).  Can anybody on here outline the co-op programme?  Is it still running?  What does it entail?  It sounds like it may be tailor made for this fella' (once he turns 16).  Unfortunately - I've only heard about it, so I don't know details.

For the original poster - best of luck to you, no matter what you decide to do.  Remember that knowledge is power - and right now, the path to knowledge is only open to you if you complete your basic schooling.

Roy


----------



## silentspanky

As I initially said speak with a recruiter. They will be the ones to say what you need to prepare for. And there IS co-op programs for schools (High school) so you would have to ask your local HS. 

*PLUS: *It pays to be in school because based on courses with the CF, IE: To be a cook you need advanced math and advanced english. Which is why I suggest speaking with a recruiter so what trade you want, you can achieve in school by working hard at. 

You can do summer school to fly by in high school, go to a adult ed center which is a fast track in finishing school at a very early age, or do a online course to get ahead of the game. Only do these 3 options if you really consider to do this. And if your dedicated and smart enough to do so.

School IS and ALWAYS will be important. No matter what anyone says. Trust me, I know. Either case, get info from a recruiter in which trade you want to pursuit. Get the required courses for it, *In case you may to do university or college courses, or need required academics.*


----------



## CEEBEE501

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> What he said - you'll regret it later (I'm sure you're tired of hearing this - so I won't expand on it).
> 
> However - while you are still IN High School, you can look at the Reserves (once you're 16).  Can anybody on here outline the co-op programme?  Is it still running?  What does it entail?  It sounds like it may be tailor made for this fella' (once he turns 16).  Unfortunately - I've only heard about it, so I don't know details.
> 
> For the original poster - best of luck to you, no matter what you decide to do.  Remember that knowledge is power - and right now, the path to knowledge is only open to you if you complete your basic schooling.
> 
> Roy



IF I herd some of the reservists correctly last wednesday during weapons cleaning, some of them are in some sort of co-op program, because they where talking to the new guys who just joined the platoon and where saying they could get credits for being there.

So i would guess some form of it is running, and after some googling it seems to be region specific and the reserve force employment section "cannot be found" on the DND site


----------



## Redeye

A number of Co-Op programs exist where Reserve candidates can get high school credits for their BMQ, SQ, and even in some units their DP1 course.  It's a great program really, I think it's half a day at school, half a day at the armoury doing the course - and unlike other co-ops, it actually pays.

It's definitely a unit-specific thing though, but your local recruiters will likely know about it - and Reserve recruiters surely will.  High school guidance/co-op folks likely will too.



			
				CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> IF I herd some of the reservists correctly last wednesday during weapons cleaning, some of them are in some sort of co-op program, because they where talking to the new guys who just joined the platoon and where saying they could get credits for being there.
> 
> So i would guess some form of it is running, and after some googling it seems to be region specific and the reserve force employment section "cannot be found" on the DND site


----------



## FDO

The COOP program here in Toronto is 1 day in school (Monday) and 4 days in Uniform at the regiment.. This goes for the whole semester and the students get reserve recruit pay as well as the training. However they must still meet all the requirments for the Reserves with regards to Age, education and Citizenship. It's a good program because when they are done in June they can stay in a Reserve unit or walk away.


----------



## brandon_

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> What he said - you'll regret it later (I'm sure you're tired of hearing this - so I won't expand on it).
> 
> However - while you are still IN High School, you can look at the Reserves (once you're 16).  Can anybody on here outline the co-op programme?  Is it still running?  What does it entail?
> 
> Roy



I will elaberate on this SINCE im currently in the hole proceess for and waiting to hear the final word if im in or not.
Anyways It consists's of ( well in my city) you go to you're unit and well you do your basic, get paid, get experience, get highschool credits. You go to shiloh twice for the range, you live 5 days at the armouries you go camping 5 days ( easier said then done.) 
Mentioned earlier you (obviously) get the basic, and you can continue on in the reserves if you choose to do so. depending on where your from this may be a great option if you continue to stay in the reserves(even if you don't it will look good on a resume provided you finish of course) 
But in till then cadets would give you a great out look on military life.
The co-op progame would be an ammazing choice i know im pumped!
If i screwd up on anything correct me im kind of out of it today.



			
				FDO said:
			
		

> The COOP program here in Toronto is 1 day in school (Monday) and 4 days in Uniform at the regiment..



odd, at my town its all week ( afternoon only) and once every 2 weeks you have an inschool session.


----------



## FDO

I guess it's not a standard thing. Must depend on the school board.


----------



## A.Khan

Hey guy, Thanks for the input appreciate it  but ugh... just a few points to note I was in Army Cadets for about 1 1/2 years (combat engineers) but I had to move so I tried to transfer into another corp but there were no crops near by so I had 2 quit....  And I'm obviously going to stay in school and complete it dropping out is not an option for me, thanks for the input please keep posting suggestions or information etc.


----------



## brandon_

FDO said:
			
		

> I guess it's not a standard thing. Must depend on the school board.


Yes i believe it is intirely(Sp?) on the school board and the said unit.


			
				A.Khan said:
			
		

> I was in Army Cadets for about 1 1/2 years


Then you should have a great knowlegde of military life (or an understanding)
Lots of people just sign up and don't know what to expect in till they walk through those door's at CFLRS.  non the less good luck with school, and getting into the army.


----------



## MikeL

brandon_ said:
			
		

> Then you should have a great knowlegde of military life (or an understanding)



 :

Yea.. no a year an a half in Cadets doesn't give you great knowledge on what its like to be in the Military.

You won't know what its like unless you are in. You are 16 an have not served in the CF brandon_ stay within your lane.


----------



## brandon_

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Yea.. no
> 
> You won't know what its like unless you are in. You are 16 an have not served in the CF brandon_ stay within your lane.


SORRY UGH VOID THIS  post SKELETOR HALF YOU'RE post did not show up.

yeah i do relize that fully. 
But as i ment by my post is that he should have well some what of a basic understanding of what would be expected of him in the military.


----------



## Jammer

Not even close...


----------



## armyvern

All righty then ... back to the topic at hand.


A.Khan,

You've already made the smart decision by stating that you'd be staying in school; speak with a guidance counsellor at your school who should be able to provide you with any info that you'll need should you choose to enter the ResF (or via a co-op) once you turn 16.

Slow down young man ... you are only a teen once ... enjoy it while you can, enjoy your schooling, and speak with your counsellor.


----------



## Jammer

Without a doubt there. If i only had my time back. I probaly would have gone to university...then joined the Army.


----------



## FDO

Or you can join the Army and let them pay for university!


----------



## A.Khan

> Slow down young man ... you are only a teen once ... enjoy it while you can, enjoy your schooling, and speak with your counsellor.



 ;DHehe Good point ArmyVern!
Just to clear things up from what I remember at cadets I mostly learned Drill, how to shoot a Daisy air rifle, some camping and adventure training, and some history. Cadets didnt tell me the good and bad parts of being a soldier, and they didnt provide too much information on how to become an actual member of the military etc.


----------



## FDO

That's what Recruiting Centres are for!


----------



## medaid

A.Khan,

    I applaud you for your desire to serve in the Canadian Forces. Unfortunately you didn't say where you are located, and this piece of information would have given me some inclination to whether or not to suggest the Co-Op program. The Co-Op program is not accessible to high school students depending on which Province they're located in. For example here in British Columbia, there are no Co-Op programs available for the hs students, however there is a work experience program. 

    I will expand on the work experience program a little more for those of us in the CF that would like to spear head a trial version with their own units. 

    The Work Experience Program here in British Columbia is a individual unit effort where High School students are given a period of time (7 days) to experience life as a soldier, with the specific element or regimental taste. units that I know have done this sort of thing previously are 744 Communications Squadron and 15th Field Artillery RCA. Both had success in its enrollment, and its interest. 

     The students are treated like service members, and are expected to behave in a professional manner at all times. They are taught rudimentary drill, weapons handling, navigation, section tactics and so forth. There were also talks by recruiting staff, and members from other regiments and units. 

     This maybe something you can look into if you're from BC, or if you're from ON, then try your local school board for Co-Op information.

     Hope this helps!


----------



## A.Khan

Thanks for your message, just so you and everyone know I am from Mississauga,Ontario. Also thanks for the tip on the Co-Op i'm not quite sure what this is but I'll find out it seems useful.


----------



## FDO

Call the recruiting centre and ask for a Reserve Recruiter. They will be able to tell you all about CO-OP.


----------



## arthur93

hello i was just reading all of the comments on here and maybe someone could answer my questions, i have been thinking about joining the reg. force and i am 28 years old and at the moment i am attending to a college taking up automotive service and repair. i want to join the reg. force as a mechanic apprenticeship how would this work in the reg. force and also maybe about back in 1997 i was in the reserves i did my first year training but i left because the cpl and mcpl would call me everything excepted my actual name that my mother gave me, was this allowed in the reserves and is the reg. force like that too. and i am from nova ascotia. thank you for your time.


----------



## FDO

Call the Recruiting Centre in Halifax, (902) 427-7697. Tell them you want to be a Vehicle Tech and how much time you have left until graduation. They will be able to help you.


----------



## yeahimisc

Hey guys. I've tried writing this out in sentences but it seemed like an essay so here is my question in point form:

-2nd year Uni student
-disillusioned with life, lazy, no discipline
-want to join the army, plan to continue studies after

Big question is, do you guys think its selfish of me to pursue the army in hopes of changing myself as a person? I feel like if I don't do something now I'll live a life of perpetual under achievement.


----------



## Jaydub

How old are you currently?  What are you thinking of doing when you join?


----------



## Loachman

yeahimisc said:
			
		

> Big question is, do you guys think its selfish of me to pursue the army in hopes of changing myself as a person?



Not at all. There are many reasons to join, and many reasons to continue to serve. One's reasons generally evolve over time as well.


----------



## silverbirdtank

yeahimisc, that is part of the reason why i'm joining as well. A good kick in the ass. Kinda feel like, I know I can work hard, I know i'm smart, there's just something missing and I believe I will find it in the forces.


----------



## Rheostatic

A.Khan said:
			
		

> just so you and everyone know I am from Mississauga,Ontario.


 The Lorne Scots have a co-op program (or at least they used to).


----------



## Rheostatic

yeahimisc said:
			
		

> Hey guys. I've tried writing this out in sentences but it seemed like an essay so here is my question in point form:
> 
> -2nd year Uni student
> -disillusioned with life, lazy, no discipline
> -want to join the army, plan to continue studies after
> 
> Big question is, do you guys think its selfish of me to pursue the army in hopes of changing myself as a person? I feel like if I don't do something now I'll live a life of perpetual under achievement.


If that's what you really want to do, then go for it, but conventional wisdom says that once you've left school, it's hard to go back. I'd say stick it out and finish your degree now. Join the reserves while you're in school, it will put money in your pocket and give you some new ideas about where to take your career. Sounds like you might want to consider changing your degree program as well.


----------



## yeahimisc

Thanks for answering and sorry for taking so long to reply.

To be truthful alot depends on my academic performance this year. If I can finish my degree before joining I definitely will but I am not concerned about finding it difficult to go back to school.

To the question a few posts up, I'm 19 and hoping to join the infantry but not 100% sold on that choice yet; I'd like to take a trade with me from however many years I end up serving.


----------



## kolkol

I have a question about recruiting..

I recently moved to the UK (I'm full-on Canadian though with dual citizenship) hoping to join the Army here in the Motherland...main reason being that I wanted some sort of guarantee that I'd be seeing action...which wouldn't have been very sure with the CF considering the 2011 pull-out date which doesn't look like it'll change. Anyways, the Brits are full-up basically and cutting back at the same time...so unless you're Hercules its hard to get in, and I don't think I'll be making it....but, my question is, would this at all be detrimental to my CF application if I came back in 4 or so months??? Would security clearances be an issue having been gone for 6 months, and would the CF care that I tried for the Brits first??

Cheers


----------



## mariomike

kolkol said:
			
		

> Would security clearances be an issue having been gone for 6 months, and would the CF care that I tried for the Brits first??



FYI:
http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pol/doc-eng.aspx?id=12330
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12875.0.html


----------



## FDO

Q)  would this at all be detrimental to my CF application if I came back in 4 or so months??? 
A) No

Q) Would security clearances be an issue having been gone for 6 months,
A) No Not for the UK

Q) and would the CF care that I tried for the Brits first??
A) No


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Everytime I see this thead title, I don't see the *period* after 'joining' and want to answer...

1.  Draw on the computer screen with crayons during the CFAT.
2.  Wear diapers and announce you need to change it before the interview.
3.  Put some summer savoury or something similar in a clear plastic bag, drop it during the interview, pick it up and say "whoops!  thats not mine he he he" and then look around suspiciously...


----------



## james82

ya, if you can get a trade then it's a win win


----------



## Loachman

Huh?


----------



## BornToServe

This thread is awesome.. I was going to post but after completely reading it most of my questions are answered. Thanks for sharing your stories as it's good to know I'm not alone !


----------



## Bluebulldog

Don't spend the rest of your life regretting things you didn't do.......

Jump in...it's not like you can't get out after three years and move on to something else. What it will do is give you the drive and ability to pursue those other goals.


----------



## mustangs1

I enlisted despite of what my parents wanted but finally gave in under their constant pressure and got out in 3 years and have regretted it every day for the past 45 years. Do what your gut tells you to do. It's your life.
Gary


----------



## Echo6661

So I've been waiting for over a year now to have my interview and I finally have it on the 7th.  The only problem is that its not for the trade I really wanted (armoured) but for Signals (reg force).  Now I have no problem with joining as a signal as it was one of my secondary choices, and because as I said Ive waited over a year already and I'm starting to get restless.  The other option Ive been considering is maybe joining a reserve armoured unit and transferring to reg force when it becomes available.  Does anyone have any advise as to what would be the best course of action??


----------



## Loachman

Echo6661 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any advise as to what would be the best course of action??



Yes.

Firstly, do not post the same question in more than one place. Copies will be deleted (as I have done), and you will annoy The Moderators.

Secondly, please read through older threads on the subject, and/or use the Search Function. Most topics have already been discussed at length, and you should find answers to your questions, and to some of which you have not yet thought.

Lastly, nobody here can make a decision for you, especially knowing nothing about you or your circumstances. This is very much an individual  decision.


----------



## darkskye

Echo6661,

In my opinion, if you really don't want to go in for that trade, wait. There are other people, such as myself that want to join for SigOps, so don't take a trade you aren't going to stick with.


----------



## LilLori

Okay

 I'm not sure what to do.

- I have been living independently since I was 16.
- dropped out of school, got back into school.. so on and so forth, but officially dropped out in grade 11
- I am the youngest and only girl with to brothers.. that I was raised with, therefore giving me no disipline cause I was always the innocent one in my mothers eyes, I grew up with no father, but a ton of step fathers...
- I am now 21 years old and realised that if I do not receive any discipline in my life I will not be able to commit myself to anything
-jumping from job to job because I am a hard person to please I would like to do this for my own good, I need to learn that I need to stay in with someting even when things get tough, even if I get yelled at and I don't like it, it is no reason to leave.
-my whole life I had been in between friends not knowing where I fit in, (as I'm sure most did) but even still to this day seem to be the odd one out, I am a blast to be around...WAY to much energy.
- I also have a feeling that this is oddly what I am supposed to do with my life, everyone was placed here for a reason, correct?

With all that been said, do you think i am making the right choice in using the air force to get my life in tact. i would figure i know enough about what i need to do with my life i don't need to go hard and aim for the military, i only need a kick in the @$$... kinda like a jump start is to a car.


----------



## LilLori

The reason why I asked was because I have been seeing that this may take some time just to be standing at the enrolment ceremony... does anyone know how long everything usually takes?


----------



## PMedMoe

LilLori said:
			
		

> The reason why I asked was because I have been seeing that this may take some time just to be standing at the enrolment ceremony... does anyone know how long everything usually takes?



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________


----------



## Loachman

Welcome to Army.ca, LilLori.

As Moe has graciously pointed out, there is a thread that will answer many of your questions. We ask and expect that people use the Search Function prior to asking a question that has likely been asked and answered at least once before (no prizes offered for completely unique and original questions either).

You'll probably find answers to questions that you haven't even thought of yet, and learn a lot more about the CF and whether or not it is the right choice for you.

It may well be. You sound as much like a misfit as many of the rest of us.


----------



## LilLori

i apologise for my ignorance to this forum.. I had just signed up for it today.


----------



## LilLori

that link did not answer my question... because all it said is it varies from the medical tests and whatnot, I wanted to know if anyone could give me an approximate answer...


----------



## Neolithium

LilLori said:
			
		

> that link did not answer my question... because all it said is it varies from the medical tests and whatnot, I wanted to know if anyone could give me an approximate answer...



Unfortunately approximate answers are only shots in the dark at best - it truly varies with every applicant.  There are some friends of mine who had less than 6 months from dropping the application off to getting sworn in, myself will be around 10 months by the time I get sworn in.  There are a great deal of variables that affect the outcome, best thing to do is apply and keep up to date with the staff at your local CFRC, making sure that you also do your end such as dropping off additional requested documentation as quickly as possible.


----------



## Alea

LilLori said:
			
		

> that link did not answer my question... because all it said is it varies from the medical tests and whatnot, I wanted to know if anyone could give me an approximate answer...



Lilori,

What Loachman wrote you earlier is exactly that: use the Search Function of the site. It will help you get answers to a lot of your questions. You may want to go browse a little in the recruiting section of the forum.

I will add this: before you post, gather all your ideas and post them all at once instead of posting twice in a row.

I know your question concerns the time that it might take for your enrollment process. The reason why nobody answered you is because nobody knows. Some people on this forum have been waiting for 2 years before getting offered a job in the CF. For others, it went faster. It all depends on the demands, the offers and your own file.
You should go to a recruiting center and start to fill out all the forms. Then, by talking with a recruiter, you will have a better idea of the time that it could take. 

The word of wisdom for/from everyone on the forum is: Be patient  :nod:

Let us know,
Alea


----------



## aesop081

LilLori said:
			
		

> I wanted to know if anyone could give me an approximate answer...



No.


----------



## Loachman

LilLori said:
			
		

> i apologise for my ignorance to this forum.. I had just signed up for it today.



No need to apologise, and I noted when you registered before responding.

There are lots of personal accounts in various threads here. Reading through them will give you a better idea of what to expect, but your experiences will vary.

Take a trip to your nearest recruiting centre and talk to a recruiter. Start the process sooner rather than later. That's the only way to minimize the delay.

If nothing else has been right for you, this might be.


----------



## Teeps74

LilLori said:
			
		

> Okay
> 
> I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> - I have been living independently since I was 16.
> - dropped out of school, got back into school.. so on and so forth, but officially dropped out in grade 11
> - I am the youngest and only girl with to brothers.. that I was raised with, therefore giving me no disipline cause I was always the innocent one in my mothers eyes, I grew up with no father, but a ton of step fathers...
> - I am now 21 years old and realised that if I do not receive any discipline in my life I will not be able to commit myself to anything
> -jumping from job to job because I am a hard person to please I would like to do this for my own good, I need to learn that I need to stay in with someting even when things get tough, even if I get yelled at and I don't like it, it is no reason to leave.
> -my whole life I had been in between friends not knowing where I fit in, (as I'm sure most did) but even still to this day seem to be the odd one out, I am a blast to be around...WAY to much energy.
> - I also have a feeling that this is oddly what I am supposed to do with my life, everyone was placed here for a reason, correct?
> 
> With all that been said, do you think i am making the right choice in using the air force to get my life in tact. i would figure i know enough about what i need to do with my life i don't need to go hard and aim for the military, i only need a kick in the @$$... kinda like a jump start is to a car.



Ya know, I was in a similar position 17+ years ago. Feckless, high school drop out... I now have 17 years (reserves), and I do credit what I am and what I have achieved to the qualities that the army taught me.

Careful with those callings, they turn into careers real fast.  

Think about it (looks like you are thinking about it a lot), ask questions (the search function is great, if you can not find answers there ask in the forums). And walk into a recruiting office... Just because you go in one day, does not mean you have to enlist that day.

Going for this thing, is something you have to do yourself. No one else can tell you to do it (till you get in uniform  ). If you do put on the uniform, prepare yourself, because we are going to force some changes on you.

Me, I am partial, you should go green. This said, I have lots of Reg F and PRes AF friends, and you certainly can not go wrong there (nor could you go wrong in the navy either).


----------



## JB 11 11

To the original Poster: COG, I once knew a guy, who like you came from money. Not sure if his folks were for or against his choice to join the Armed Forces, but he did, got his degree.... became an Infantry Officer....had himself a great career in the Army and then went on to become a very, very successful business man. He developed the training "paint" rounds we now use and also went on to create the Ottawa Business Journal. Point being,  the Military is by no means a dead end career path.... far from it. There a ton of success stories about guys/gals who've used their time in to their advantage once that part of their lives was over. 

So head up, follow your dreams.... Ya never know.


----------



## Trackman

Cog said:
			
		

> I‘m in a bad place right now, and I need some serious advice.
> 
> 
> So I‘m asking for guidence here. This is a decision that will affect the rest of my life, even if I don‘t even finish basic. And I need advice, experiences, and help.
> 
> 
> Greg.



I figured while other discussions are happening in this thread, I should try and satisfy my curiosity and ask the original poster what's happened 9 years later.  Hopefully quoting him will trigger an email to an account he still uses.


----------



## Loachman

Inspiring post, JB 11 11, and I am not objecting to it at all, but Cog's initial post was made over nine years ago, on 04 June 2001. His account appears to be no longer active. It is not in the Member List, and the link to the profile is not functioning.


----------



## JB 11 11

LOL! Sorry... guess I got ahead of myself on that one.  ;D


----------



## burnaby

Hi my name is Sai

I am planning to enlist as a reservist in The Royal Westrninster Regiment the armory is near my post secondary institution; Douglas College. I am studying in the field of history and political science and that got me interested in the military. Parents have not been thrilled since I told them.  However I got some questions and hope you guys can answer and some advice.

1) I'm not the greatest athlete in the world, I can't run well but working out will solve that (i hope). I don't have a large in body mass is that going to be a problem?
2) I wear glasses and I don't like contacts, I am not terribly blind but I need to to see is that going to be a problem?
3) I have allergies and i need to take pills ever day is that going to effect me performance or at least the ability to perform?
4) I don't speak French, the only phrase I know is "I don't know French" in French
5) what kind of pay will I get? tuition is a constant pain
6) how fast is the process time? couple of days or more?


----------



## Nauticus

Everything you've asked has been covered extensively in previous threads.



			
				burnaby said:
			
		

> 1) I'm not the greatest athlete in the world, I can't run well but working out will solve that (i hope). I don't have a large in body mass is that going to be a problem?


If you can pass the minimum requirements, you're okay. If not, you aren't.



			
				burnaby said:
			
		

> 2) I wear glasses and I don't like contacts, I am not terribly blind but I need to to see is that going to be a problem?


Glasses are more effective than contacts and much safer.



			
				burnaby said:
			
		

> 3) I have allergies and i need to take pills ever day is that going to effect me performance or at least the ability to perform?


Not unless the pull has side effects that may become a detriment to your ability.



			
				burnaby said:
			
		

> 4) I don't speak French, the only phrase I know is "I don't know French" in French


You don't have to speak French in an English regiment.



			
				burnaby said:
			
		

> 5) what kind of pay will I get? tuition is a constant pain


Search for Canadian Forces reserves pay scale and benefits.



			
				burnaby said:
			
		

> 6) how fast is the process time? couple of days or more?


Months.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian

burnaby said:
			
		

> West*rn*inster



It's a m not rn...

As for your questions; most, if not all, can be answered by searching the site.


----------



## burnaby

thanks 

spur of the moment questions.


----------



## RMalik

I'm stuck between two choices:

1) Vehicle Mechanic through NCM-SEP

or

2) Sig Op

I know it;s my choice in the end but I just want to hear some outside opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Occam

RMalik said:
			
		

> I'm stuck between two choices:
> 
> 1) Vehicle Mechanic through NCM-SEP
> 
> or
> 
> 2) Sig Op
> 
> I know it;s my choice in the end but I just want to hear some outside opinions. Thanks!



Veh Mech - you get a trade and the diploma that goes on the wall along with it.  That counts for a lot when the time comes to pull the pin and get out of the CF.  You'll be working with tools on vehicles (obviously!) as the main part of your trade.

Sig Op - major trade amalgamation happening Jan 1 with the Linemen and LCIS Techs.  Some information available about the new trade, but still a lot of questions to be answered.  No diploma to hang on the wall, no matter which way the dust settles.  If you go the IT route, there's plenty of opportunity to take civvie courses (think network and server administration, etc.), but that's only if you end up selected for that route.  If you end up on the tech route, you'll get some very basic electronics experience, but nothing that will really get you anywhere on civvie street.  Read up on the Sig Op amalgamation thread here.


----------



## RMalik

Occam said:
			
		

> Veh Mech - you get a trade and the diploma that goes on the wall along with it.  That counts for a lot when the time comes to pull the pin and get out of the CF.  You'll be working with tools on vehicles (obviously!) as the main part of your trade.
> 
> Sig Op - major trade amalgamation happening Jan 1 with the Linemen and LCIS Techs.  Some information available about the new trade, but still a lot of questions to be answered.  No diploma to hang on the wall, no matter which way the dust settles.  If you go the IT route, there's plenty of opportunity to take civvie courses (think network and server administration, etc.), but that's only if you end up selected for that route.  If you end up on the tech route, you'll get some very basic electronics experience, but nothing that will really get you anywhere on civvie street.  Read up on the Sig Op amalgamation thread here.



Thanks a lot. 

Regarding the first option, I am mostly worried about transferring my v tech skills into the civilian world after. I would prefer to work mainly with cars, not trucks or buses. I searched quite a bit on transferable skills with vehicle tech and some people say that you can log your work hours, and some are saying you cannot. I will definitely clarify this doubt with a recruiter.

With the second option, I did read a lot on the thread regarding the amalgamation of the sig op, LCIS, and Linesman trades. It's a bit confusing as the CF website does not say much and that it is an in demand job. Once I am done in the CF, working in the IT field is definitely something that interests me and I have learned thorough my personal researching that there are many good opportunities.

One other thing that has been bothering me is that I don't have many volunteering, leadership, sports experience to put in the application. I hope not having those experiences will make me a lesser candidate. I'll look this over with the searchbar.


----------



## Occam

RMalik said:
			
		

> Regarding the first option, I am mostly worried about transferring my v tech skills into the civilian world after. I would prefer to work mainly with cars, not trucks or buses. I searched quite a bit on transferable skills with vehicle tech and some people say that you can log your work hours, and some are saying you cannot. I will definitely clarify this doubt with a recruiter.



While I've yet to see a Veh Tech post here (although I'm sure there must be at least a couple), there are plenty of truckers here (aka MSE Ops).  I'm sure one of them might be able to find out for you about hours on cars, logging of hours and the like.  If I were you, I would put a post over in the appropriate sub-forum and see what you can find out.  The topic of this thread is so vague that many people will skip right over it.



> With the second option, I did read a lot on the thread regarding the amalgamation of the sig op, LCIS, and Linesman trades. It's a bit confusing as the CF website does not say much and that it is an in demand job. Once I am done in the CF, working in the IT field is definitely something that interests me and I have learned thorough my personal researching that there are many good opportunities.



It's in demand alright, but there are many question marks about the future progression of the trade.  The CF recruiting website will likely lag behind any information you find out here by the order of months, at the least.



> One other thing that has been bothering me is that I don't have many volunteering, leadership, sports experience to put in the application. I hope not having those experiences will make me a lesser candidate. I'll look this over with the searchbar.



Look at it this way - at this point, you cannot change your past experience in volunteering, leadership or sports...so there is no point in fretting about it.  Emphasize what you've done as best you can, without fibbing, and let the cards fall where they may.  You can only change the future...so if you wish to demonstrate experience in those fields, now is a perfect time to start.


----------



## RMalik

Occam said:
			
		

> Look at it this way - at this point, you cannot change your past experience in volunteering, leadership or sports...so there is no point in fretting about it.  Emphasize what you've done as best you can, without fibbing, and let the cards fall where they may.  You can only change the future...so if you wish to demonstrate experience in those fields, now is a perfect time to start.



Thanks a lot Occam, I appreciate your help. With your help I can narrow things even more for myself. :]


----------



## Mattl86

> One other thing that has been bothering me is that I don't have many volunteering, leadership, sports experience to put in the application. I hope not having those experiences will make me a lesser candidate. I'll look this over with the searchbar.


Neither did I, I had very little volunteer work to speak of.  I just told them straight up, and I guess it worked out (starting BMOQ in a couple weeks).  I'm pretty sure it actually does count against you, there's a fairly detailed rating system based off I believe a max total of 90.  The CFAT is about a sixth of that I think, for example.  Everything they ask you for is probably worth something to varying extents.  I couldn't begin to tell you what everything is worth, just going off my application experiences.  I'd be shocked if volunteer work, leadership, etc isn't worth a decent bit though.

The important thing is to remember you won't need a perfect rating or even close to get in, so just hope your application is stronger in a few other areas!


----------



## aesop081

Mattl86 said:
			
		

> The important thing is to remember you won't need a perfect rating or even close to get in,



Thats true but only to a certain extent. This is a competitive process. If 6 positions are available, 10 people apply and 6 of them have perfect "ratings", do you think number 7 gets in ?

While not having certain things on your application is not a show stopper, having them certainly helps.


----------



## Mattl86

> If 6 positions are available, 10 people apply and 6 of them have perfect "ratings", do you think number 7 gets in ?


I'm no authority on how they exactly rank people, but I imagine it would be just about impossible to score 90/90. I'm sure there's some superpeople out there who have done it, but you'd have to be an extremely rare person.  Perfect on the CFAT, lots of work experience, glowing references, lots of extra activities and volunteer work, no prior convictions or drug use, fitness freak, good degree with elite grades, etc.  Now I'm curious to find out if anyone gets perfect, lol.

You're bang on about the rest of it though.  You just have to be better than the other applicants somewhere else if you have a particular bad spot.


----------



## Graeme-G

Seeing as the title of the original post is 'I need some advice about joining', I figured this may be the right place to put this. I didn't quite feel like making another 'I wanna join the army' post here.


I'm eighteen, and I graduated from high school last year. School was never really at the top of my priorities (I tried to change it, but it just never worked). In high school, the only courses I truly applied myself in were art, music, and Social Studies. It was in my senior year that I began looking into possibly joining the military (combat arms, to be specific), and it was shortly after that I began reading such books as Contact Charlie, Fifteen Days, et cetera. Eventually, I ended up reading On Combat, and it was like a revelation. Since grade nine when they began drilling in the idea of careers, I'd never known what I wanted to do. I only knew that I wanted to make a difference and help people. Upon reading On Combat and lurking in the forums here for a while, I don't think I'd ever felt so confident in a career choice. 

I've had a lifelong love of warfare, history, firearms, and almost anything of that nature (well, and music of course. Music was my first love). Unfortunately, my eyesight is too poor (-3.25) and I'll need laser eye surgery before I can join. So no matter my choice, I'll need to wait until I'm 21.

I've spent good chunks of the past year watching Basic Up, reading newspapers, articles, information on the governments website and Army.ca, reading more books than I can count (again, Fifteen Days, Deadly Force Encounters, On Combat, On Killing, Contact Charlie, et cetera), and that hasn't seem to have dissuaded me from wanting join. If anything, it's only made my desire to join even bigger. It's either a choice between the military or joining the Edmonton Police Force, but the military seems to be in the lead.

Are there any bits of wisdom anyone can shed?


----------



## JB 11 11

Well first off, as a former fellow semi-blind menber of the human race, get yer eyes fixed. Some may think that that is a medically irresponsible thing for me to say, since I am not you. But let me tell you.... my eyes were -7.5 and -8.25 and know Im 20/20. It always held me back... but not anymore.
But DO look into it. GO talk to the clinics.... they have free evaluations. Being 18, you may need to bring your folks along, but seriously check it out if your goal is Combat Arms.


Second, reading is good but start weaning yourself off the war candy and start getting more diverse with what you read. Start with reading about any other interest you have, no matter how remote and go from there. OR you can get a jump on the RMC grads and start reading all the classics  ;D

Also, have good long think about where you might want to be in 10 years time. Life has a habit of throwing curve balls but its never a bad idea to have plan. If infantry is what you want go for it, your biggest asset right now is that you're young, so you have plenty of time to learn from your mistakes.... And thats not me saying that Infantry is a mistake.... quite the opposite. 

My :2c:


----------



## Graeme-G

Heh, I figured that the loads of fantasy and 'natural world' books I read was somewhat irrelevant. 

But I appreciate your advice, it's always nice to talk to someone about your choice.


----------



## Pusser

Twenty-five years ago, I was in the vicinity of -6.00 (i.e. V4 - 20/400 - couldn't even see the big E) when I joined.  I was limited in my choices (e.g. pilot was not an option), but it didn't keep me out out.  Naval Weapons Tech was one of the trades offered at the time.  I eventually ended up in Logistics.  Check with a recruiter to see what the current vision standards are.  You may be pleasantly surprised, -3.25 isn't so bad compared to where I was.


----------



## PuckChaser

I was -3.25 when I joined, corrected vision was 20/20. Made me a V3. Your results may vary, but the only people that will say no is the recruiting centre medical staff.


----------



## Waters81

Alright, so I'm 29 now, applied for the CF back in the winter of '08, had some financial and licence issues that I had to clear up, got a call from someone at the CFRC saying that they would over look the financial issues if I could sort out my licence issues. Got them taken care of, went back and was told that my financial situation WAS a problem, and of course, they guy who told me otherwise was no longer there. So I told them that I'd be back in 6 months, busted my ass working 14 hour days 6 days a week and took care of the financial issues only to find out that the trades I want to get into aren't hiring (Infantry/Combat Engineering). I call 2 CFRC's once a week for updates and have for the past month, so much so that when I call, they know my name  by the # that shows up. I have inquired about other trades, but the guys at the CFRC are saying that I've busted my hump for 3 years to get here, they don't want me to go for anything else, and I can understand why, when I lace my boots in the morning, I'd better be doing the thing I want to do .
I'm just not sure what to do anymore, I'm nearly 30 and not even sure that they'd take on someone at that age for infantry. Any body have some wicked words of wisdom?


----------



## PuckChaser

Waters81 said:
			
		

> I'm just not sure what to do anymore, I'm nearly 30 and not even sure that they'd take on someone at that age for infantry. Any body have some wicked words of wisdom?



The CF is like any other employer, we cannot discriminate against you due to age. If you meet the minimum requirements and there is a spot open for you, first come first served you get the offer.


----------



## Alea

Waters81 said:
			
		

> I'm just not sure what to do anymore, I'm nearly 30 and not even sure that they'd take on someone at that age for infantry. Any body have some wicked words of wisdom?



Hi Waters,

As per the age, I'm not sure if it would be such a problem: a friend of mine joined the infantry 4 years ago and he was 35 years old.

Take care,
Alea


----------



## agc

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> The CF is like any other employer, we cannot discriminate against you due to age. If you meet the minimum requirements and there is a spot open for you, first come first servedbest qualified you get the offer.



I would expect with the number of people applying vs the number of openings over the next few years that there will be a definite change in this direction.

Keep in shape, keep working hard, and keep finding extras for your resume like volunteering and education upgrading.  If this is what you really want, you will get there.


----------



## Waters81

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> The CF is like any other employer, we cannot discriminate against you due to age. If you meet the minimum requirements and there is a spot open for you, first come first served you get the offer.


Well that's good news at least. Also, I've noticed a lot of people referring to "merit". I'm not exactly sure what that pertains to, but would my experience as a construction supervisor/coordinator give me any kind of advantage, I mean with respect to my having to work with many people at various levels and coordinating work?


----------



## agc

Merit means you'll be evaluated against all of the other people who are applying.  Leadership experience can be a plus.  Make sure you bring anything relevant up in the interview.


----------



## Waters81

Is there any kind of volunteer work or education upgrades that may be more beneficial than others, or would anything be good?


----------



## agc

You'll put the most into, and get the most out of things that you're interested in.  There may not be a lot out there that is directly related to your occupation choices, so try some things that you might enjoy or not necessarily have time for after you enrol.


----------



## Waters81

agc said:
			
		

> You'll put the most into, and get the most out of things that you're interested in.  There may not be a lot out there that is directly related to your occupation choices, so try some things that you might enjoy or not necessarily have time for after you enrol.


Great, I appreciate the help.


----------



## JB 11 11

Hey Waters81, just a thought.... you said you were in the construction biz yeah? If you're looking for volunteer work, maybe a "Habitat for humanity" type build would be a good match for your experience. I've definitely seen stuff like that in the past. I would imagine that that's gotta look pretty damn good on the résumé as well.

With building season about to get into full swing, nows the time I'd imagine. Link: http://www.habitat.ca/


----------



## stretch

hey guys, so im currently in the middle of my CT to PLT, applied to the ROTP as an undergraduate and ive got 3 years left, assuming that all goes through well, and i acheive my degree in international relations in three years and then off to saint jean for language training and then so on moose jaw........ i have two questions:
will i be exempt from certian BMOQ since i have been in the infantry reserves for 5 years as a (now) CPL and done my PLQ Mods 1-5?
and second
I know calculus, vectors, and physics is required knowledge for civilian pilot schools, is it one for the airforce as well?

Ive been working hard at this dream for about 5 years now so please help me out lol


----------



## George Wallace

stretch said:
			
		

> hey guys, so im currently in the middle of my CT to PLT, applied to the ROTP as an undergraduate and ive got 3 years left, assuming that all goes through well, and i acheive my degree in international relations in three years and then off to saint jean for language training and then so on moose jaw........ i have two questions:
> will i be exempt from certian BMOQ since i have been in the infantry reserves for 5 years as a (now) CPL and done my PLQ Mods 1-5?
> and second
> I know calculus, vectors, and physics is required knowledge for civilian pilot schools, is it one for the airforce as well?
> 
> Ive been working hard at this dream for about 5 years now so please help me out lol



Isn't English a requirement for a Degree in International Relations?


----------



## MJP

stretch said:
			
		

> hey guys, so im currently in the middle of my CT to PLT, applied to the ROTP as an undergraduate and ive got 3 years left, assuming that all goes through well, and i acheive my degree in international relations in three years and then off to saint jean for language training and then so on moose jaw........ i have two questions:
> will i be exempt from certian BMOQ since i have been in the infantry reserves for 5 years as a (now) CPL and done my PLQ Mods 1-5?
> and second
> I know calculus, vectors, and physics is required knowledge for civilian pilot schools, is it one for the airforce as well?
> 
> Ive been working hard at this dream for about 5 years now so please help me out lol



No you need your Mod 6 IIRC from the PLAR equivalency sheet from the CDA to receive a BMOQ bypass.  Right now you would not do phase I of the BMOQ but rather join later for Phase II.

Second dude spellcheck is free & easy to use, save yourself some grief on the forum and make it a habit.


----------



## stretch

I didn't use spell check because i don't need it. However I didn't know I was being graded in a free speech forum so cut me some slack.
Lastly, thankyou for the info. Not too excited to have to go through that stupid basic training again.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Stretch - You'll likely get "the message" from a mod sooner or later but I'll try to give you a heads up beforehand. There are many people on this forum with a wealth of information, most of whom seem quite happy to answer questions assuming they are presented in a polite, clear, and respectful fashion that respects the tone of the boards. The comment regarding your English skills was a (fair) jab at how you are presenting yourself.

Take the critique, learn from it, and adapt - you are not being "graded" but you are certainly leaving an impression.


----------



## stretch

fair enough


----------



## Boz519

i was not born in Canada and do to the war in my former nation i was left with out a birth certificate but i do have my canadian citizenship...would it be a big problem with i dont have my birth certificate or would i have to go back and get in from my place of birth?


----------



## Mudshuvel

Boz519 said:
			
		

> i was not born in Canada and do to the war in my former nation i was left with out a birth certificate but i do have my canadian citizenship...would it be a big problem with i dont have my birth certificate or would i have to go back and get in from my place of birth?



Hey Boz,

they will need the Birth Certificate because its as good of proof of any when your date of birth and true citizenship is. For Canadian Immigration, for the Permanent Residency application, the Birth Certificate is required. Do you recall how you provided that information of the CIC? What country are your from, if you don't mind my asking?

Regards,

Mudshuvel
Mentor


----------



## Boz519

Im from Bosnia( Former Yugoslavia),  i came here in 1995. i found my birth certificate and translated copy took a lot of digging but i found it. Thank you for the help


----------



## Mike92

Hey Cog,

I am in the exact same boat (or LAV III ;D) as you!!

I'm also in my first year of university and I don't really know if its for me. I've always LOVED the Army and everything about it.

Anyways, good luck!

With respect,

Michael K.


ps. IF you ever read this you will probably be done university and either working as a P.Eng. somewhere or kicking down doors :threat:


----------



## yujk008

any idea what trade is most likely to get in with only completion of high school as of now?

i really want to join, i have got in application forms before but there was no sound of it after that.

Need some suggestions from you guys.

thanks in advance


----------



## Occam

yujk008 said:
			
		

> i really want to join, i have got in application forms before but there was no sound of it after that.



Perhaps because you lack direction, don't have a particular goal in mind as far as occupations, and are willing to accept anything - making you a less than competitive candidate?

The CF is not an employment agency or training institution.  If you aspire to be an infantry soldier, don't apply for Meteorological Technician.

Have you read the recruiting forums?


----------



## yujk008

Thank you for replying Occam.

i recogn that i am loss

yes i have read the recruiting forums and have done alot of research since i was in high school (currently 19)

as I said, I've sent applications but no replies were maid

I aspire to be in the military, no matter the job type, just want to be a part of it


----------



## yujk008

cypres78 said:
			
		

> Apply for what you want to do or are interested in. The DND recruiting site has everything you need...you can filter by your education level and what trades are open.



Thank you for replying

i have done that and sent applications.

but my question is which is the post that is most likely to accept me for an test or interview.


----------



## yujk008

cypres78 said:
			
		

> Impossible to answer. It depends on your resume, marks, life and what trade you applied for. They want to know more then just "I have a high school education"
> 
> How long ago did you apply? Did you contact the recruiting office and ask? I wouldn't suggest putting in a second application because you haven't heard about the first.



those applications were about 2 years ago just when i turned 17, did not ask the recruiting office

wanted to try applying for the CF again before applying for college


----------



## yujk008

cypres78 said:
			
		

> Contact the recruiting office. You won't find your answer here.



Thank you for your help

I will go there in person as soon as i can


----------



## divermc

Hi.

If you go to forces.ca they show which trades are accepting applications and which trades are in high demand. Watch the videos and read the bios for each of these trades until you have narrowed it down to 3 or 4 then go speak to a recruiter. Sit down with them and discuss these options and reapply. Follow up is key, recruiters see alot of faces on a daily basis so if you don't follow up you may not hear back. Staying in touch with them also shows a level of drive and commitment they are looking for. 

Good luck on your application!


----------



## DogFighting101

divermc said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> If you go to forces.ca they show which trades are accepting applications and which trades are in high demand. Watch the videos and read the bios for each of these trades until you have narrowed it down to 3 or 4 then go speak to a recruiter. Sit down with them and discuss these options and reapply. Follow up is key, recruiters see alot of faces on a daily basis so if you don't follow up you may not hear back. Staying in touch with them also shows a level of drive and commitment they are looking for.
> 
> Good luck on your application!



The website is misleading, you'd best go to a recruiting office and check with them, they have actual numbers on the openings and closures. The website told me they we're accepting application in ACS but when i got to the recruiting center they told me it was closed for 2011 and only 8 positions opened through out the AVN,AVS,ACS and AWS at the national level. I did get my call for AVS tho!!!


----------



## yujk008

DogFighting101 said:
			
		

> The website is misleading, you'd best go to a recruiting office and check with them, they have actual numbers on the openings and closures. The website told me they we're accepting application in ACS but when i got to the recruiting center they told me it was closed for 2011 and only 8 positions opened through out the AVN,AVS,ACS and AWS at the national level. I did get my call for AVS tho!!!



i thought so too


----------



## yujk008

i went to the recruitment center
it appears that "no" positions are open until April
only fire fighter med. tech. and aviation structure tech are open with people with their diplomas 

just came up to share the info


----------



## petercushing

Personally my parents would not approve of me joining. I have 4 years of college under my belt and my degree is going nowhere and I am no longer interested in. While I have always been interested in special forces and the military. It's a big choice to make but once you are 18 it's all your decision. You can always switch to a more enjoyable degree program anyway too.

Sometimes you have to say to hell with the dissenting opinions and go straight for what you want or want to be.


----------



## flatlander13

Little late to the party on this one...


----------



## Treemoss

petercushing said:
			
		

> Personally my parents would not approve of me joining. I have 4 years of college under my belt and my degree is going nowhere and I am no longer interested in. While I have always been interested in special forces and the military. It's a big choice to make but once you are 18 it's all your decision. You can always switch to a more enjoyable degree program anyway too.
> 
> Sometimes you have to say to hell with the dissenting opinions and go straight for what you want or want to be.



Family is important as well. Don't Abandon your true family thinking you'll have a new one in the military. Joining is a huge decision to make for anyone, even without family pressure. But always take into consideration your actions. If you feel this is something you want to be a part of, explain to your parents why. Just saying "I'm 18 an I duu whut I waant" is highly inadvisible


----------



## petercushing

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Family is important as well. Don't Abandon your true family thinking you'll have a new one in the military. Joining is a huge decision to make for anyone, even without family pressure. But always take into consideration your actions. If you feel this is something you want to be a part of, explain to your parents why. Just saying "I'm 18 an I duu whut I waant" is highly inadvisible



Not saying you should be a spoiled brat or inconsiderate. But if you have helicopter parents or anyone holding you back from what you want to do in life and treating you like a child into adulthood then you definitely have to consider loosening the grip. Some people's parents can have an overall negative impact on their life. And how will you ever be independent if you always, always need your parents approval? Family can be a double-edged sword so to speak. I wouldn't personally want to disappoint my parents but you can't give up on your dreams because your parent's say no.


----------



## Treemoss

petercushing said:
			
		

> Not saying you should be a spoiled brat or inconsiderate. But if you have helicopter parents or anyone holding you back from what you want to do in life and treating you like a child into adulthood then you definitely have to consider loosening the grip. Some people's parents can have an overall negative impact on their life. And how will you ever be independent if you always, always need your parents approval? Family can be a double-edged sword so to speak. I wouldn't personally want to disappoint my parents but you can't give up on your dreams because your parent's say no.




Haha no...no,  far from it actually. For the longest time my parents were extremely resist to the point of being kicked out of the house. I already knew what I had to do so I did it, and by then I was already living on my own with a meh job.... and it's pretty much no holds after that lol.


----------

